# TinkleBunny!



## Starina (Jan 5, 2007)

This is my TinkleBunny, a pretty, chinchillasatin doe. She is about 10 months old. I have had her for about 8months. She is my first rabbit and is the best thing to happen to me.

I thought that since I am on here so much I should start a bunny blog for The Tinkler.

Here she is when I first gother.




Isn't she a cutie?!:bunnyheart



~Star~


----------



## Starina (Jan 5, 2007)

Here is my TinkleBunny dressed up for the holidays. In her Dinosaur Halloween costume. And in her santa hat.

It's Bunzilla!





She has deemed me naughty for putting this hat on her.:nonono:







~Star~


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 5, 2007)

Star, she's beautiful. I love hercolour. I look forward to more pictures of her.Love her name too.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Jan 5, 2007)

What a gorgeous girl!!

I love the halloween costume, is that a dog/cat costume or something. I want one!

Cant wait to see more pics. She is such a photogenic little girl. Gorgeous :inlove:


----------



## Starina (Jan 5, 2007)

The costume is a dog halloween costume fromTarget. I wanted the lobster one, but they were all sold out.:saddenedI had to modify the ear holes to fit big bunny ears.:brownbunny

~Star~


----------



## Starina (Jan 6, 2007)

More photos

Baby Tinkler...











A few months later...











Today with her stuffy Magazine...






Thanks for all of the compliments, each bunny mom thinks her baby is the cutest in the world. :bunnyheart



~Star~


----------



## Starina (Jan 6, 2007)

I love her coloring too! It's funny I am drawnto the darker things in life.:devil There was a black bunny sharing hercage at the pet store, but I was just drawn to this lovely grey lady.:heartsI know that everyone in that store thought I was going to pickthe black rabbit. My grey bunny was washing her face and trying tosniff me through theglass. I knew I wanted her, and I thinkshe wanted me.We have been indeperablesince.:love(even though she peed on me the firstfew times we hung out!Where do you think I came up with TinkleBunny?) :biggrin:



~Star~


----------



## cheryl (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh my gosh! what a very very pretty girl,she is absolutely lovely! :inlove:

love the hats! 

cheryl


----------



## Starina (Jan 6, 2007)

Look at thatcute nose! Those supple lips! Those pretty blue-grey eyes! :heartsThis is her Marilyn Monroe face. :kiss:






~Star~


----------



## Haley (Jan 6, 2007)

ohh look at those eyes! Gorgeous! :blueribbon:


----------



## Kawaii608 (Jan 7, 2007)

ur rabbit is soo cute and small. :inlove:


----------



## Jenni (Jan 7, 2007)

Do have her in a large dog crate? Thatis what my Gretchen has. She loves it. I put awooden shelf in for her to jump up on.


----------



## Starina (Jan 7, 2007)

Yeah, I liked it because I could fit my big headin it if I need to.:tongutwo: The only problem was that all of thebedding would get kicked out all over the floor. So I used to have agarbage bag around it to keep it from getting all over. :sweepI finallygot some purple fleece and made her some bunny blankets. I attachedvelcro to the bottom pan and sewed the other side to the corners of theblanket. Now I don't have any mess. She still manages to dig in herlitterbox and mess up her blanket.



~Star~


----------



## Jenni (Jan 7, 2007)

Put a cake rack in her litter box to keep herfrom digging the litter out. That's what I did withGretchen. It works great. If I don't use it, she'lldig the entire contents out.:disgust:


----------



## naturestee (Jan 7, 2007)

What a beautiful girl! Looks like she knows it too! I love that Marilyn Monroe face.


----------



## Starina (Jan 8, 2007)

She does seem to have the attitude of, "Yeah, I am beautiful, what's your point?" :whatevah






~Star~


----------



## Starina (Jan 18, 2007)

Well, she is in Time Out right now. I let herout to jump around my room. My MIL asked me to help her open a can, andshe peed on my bed. Right on my pillow!

"I'm sorry! You named me TinkleBunny, right? Why are you so mad?"






"I see you eating crackers, I want one!"






~Star~


----------



## Aina (Jan 19, 2007)

Lol. My bunny is no longer allowed on my bed because of that. 
I love her ears! She is so pretty.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 19, 2007)

Oh, she is just agorgeous girl - evenif she does 'christen' mommy's pillow . She just wanted you to dreamof her when you were asleep 

Jan


----------



## Starina (Jan 19, 2007)

She has the biggest ears! :brownbunnyI thought that she might grow into them, but they get bigger right along with her.



~Star~


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 20, 2007)

She's beautiful! 

Isn't getting a bunny the best thing? I can't imagine not having my babies!


----------



## bunnee mom (Jan 20, 2007)

TinkleBunny is such a cute name! And she is very beautiful...I love her ears!


----------



## Starina (Jan 20, 2007)

This little lady has changed my life. I love herso much. :bunnyheartShe makes me talk in a crazy voice and sing sillysongs. I used to be so serious.:whatevah



~Star~


----------



## Haley (Jan 21, 2007)

She is so adorable! 

I know what you mean about the peeing on the bed thing. My boy Max doesthat from time to time, but I cant get mad at him bc he's so dang cute!Ive learned to put an old blanket down whenever he wants to cuddle onthe bed. That way if he has an accident its not on my new white downcomforter 

Ahh the things we do for these bunnies!


----------



## Starina (Jan 26, 2007)

I am getting the butt right now. I let her out of her cage and she decided to run behind my BF&#39;s art desk, where she knows she isn&#39;t allowed. I shushed her out of there and put up a tray to block her. She squeezed herself in from the otherside, so I grabbed her and she is now giving me the butt. :bunnybutt:









Then I told her, "I see your hinee!" She promptly turned around so I wouldn&#39;t grab that bunny butt.

~Star~


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 26, 2007)

That&#39;s one cute Butt.:bunnybutt:

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Starina (Jan 26, 2007)

I love that tail! :heartsI also love how she always pops her feet out of her cage. She does it with her front paws too. 

~Star~


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 27, 2007)

You really are getting the butt! What a character!


----------



## Starina (Feb 19, 2007)

We had a really nice time today. She went up onmy bed next to me and we had a nice makeout session. (Where she laysnext to me and I rub her and she gives me kisses) She got all sleepyand started doing DBF's into me. Then she fell asleep for about 15minutes. 

It was nice to feel the love. :bunnyheart

~Star~


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 21, 2007)

Awww, that is so cute. She is obviously one very happy little girl 
Jan


----------



## Starina (Feb 24, 2007)

I had fun with the wanted poster thread and decided to make a trashy romance novel featuring my grey lady.






~Star~


----------



## naturestee (Feb 25, 2007)

I think she's seduced me!:shock:


----------



## Starina (Mar 19, 2007)

I got some video of her eating her tomatoes! I love watching her smack those lips.







~Star~


----------



## Starina (Mar 20, 2007)

Sorry the video is so dark, it didn't look that dark in my camera. 

You can still see her pretty well. Don't mind me laughing in the background, I just can't help myself!

~Star~


----------



## Starina (Mar 24, 2007)

Yay, here is another video! She decided that shewanted to make my bed for me. I love when she "Scootches" (that is whatI call it when she pushes and digs)





and another!





~Star~


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 1, 2007)

Ha Ha! I just saw the vids.The tomato is cute! I used to give them to BunBun and sitthere and laugh too. It's like they're chewing with theirmouth open.

I think we need some new pics of the lovely girl.:wink


----------



## Starina (Apr 1, 2007)

Here are some of her flopped out after singing me love songs and running in circles for 20 minutes straight. 






She flopped right into the chair...:shock:






~Star~


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 1, 2007)

More.:waiting:Hee Hee.


----------

